# My two characters on F-List.



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

If you want sometime to RP around some place, do so at these links:
http://www.f-list.net/c/ainhander fernandez santos - Ainhander
http://www.f-list.net/c/jack puss donington - Jack
You can find both of my characters' fetishes around here. The contact doesn't help much for now, as they're both connected to my RL person (me).


----------

